# Friday nite  Iowa Gathering FOOOOODDDDD!!!!!!



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

whats the plan for friday nites supper?......i will be bringing 6 brined chicken 1/4's we can do, since they are quick........any other ideas?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure yet if I'm even gonna make it for Friday nite....depends on how the rest of the week goes with work.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

To heck with work Eric you do that every week but how often do you get a chance at gathering with your SMF buddies. Cut out early and have a great weekend just don't let Steve talk you into any belly shots for the camera


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

EXACTLY Jerry........my thoughts also

and just don't bet i don't get a belly shot of ALL smf's members that show up........BWHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## daboys (Jul 22, 2008)

Um, let me know what time this will happen. That way way I can show up a little bit later.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

JUST before you go home........LOL


----------



## daboys (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought you were going to say that.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 23, 2008)

I mite be able ta scrounge up a few burger patties an maybe some brats, see ifin I have any pork steaks in the freezer.  All these can be grilled.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

when i talked to buzz last nite, he was talking burgers and brauts also

i have some brats and dogs.........how bout everyone just bring what THEY will eat that nite?

there WILL be fresh onion rings and green pepper rings that nite being served also...........


----------

